# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Avoiding 6 hour Onyxia Buff cool down. Alliance and Horde.

## mjk6994

Hey guys, long time since I've posted, seems to be fairly common knowledge among higher-end guilds but I have yet to see a post since classic was released regarding this.

This works for both factions. 

It's pretty simple, say the buff goes out at an inopportune time for your guild. Have a Priest from the opposite faction Mind Control Major Mattingly or Overlord Runthak, kill the MCed NPC. He'll respawn in roughly ~5 minutes. After he respawns you will be able to turn the quest in and get Rallying Cry of the Dragonslayer regardless of how recently it was turned in. 

You have to kill him each time if you'd like to turn it in before the 6 hour CD.

For PVP servers this is easy to coordinate on Server Discords. A majority of servers have them.

----------


## matrixcy

lol this sounds good, are u sure its working?

----------


## Macpod

Yes this works and is been known for a while actually.

----------


## mjk6994

Positive, we do it as a guild.

----------


## KoolaLimpa

Why did you not post it earlier?

----------


## mjk6994

> Why did you not post it earlier?


Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## HigherThanGod

One thing that wasn't mentioned is that you need to wait 2 hours from when the head was originally dropped to do this. You can tell when 2 hours has passed by looking at the city NPC's to see if their buff dropped.

----------


## empty_skillz

This has been known since week 2 classic release and is not an exploit as it is intended but its a good thing to know if your guild raids when onyxia is usually on cooldown. but requires you to have to two accounts with a Horde that has high enough engi to MC cap the mob. it has 5min respawn and you can pop it again.

----------

